# REVIEW: HM TDS Meter



## Bartash (2 Jun 2012)

Thought whilst i was on a review streak i would review the TDS meter that arrived this morning. 

I am not an expert in TDS meters this was really to show the quality of the one i bought and how to use it.

http://youtu.be/TjgsN3d4Xy0

Thx for watching

Carl
Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/plantedtankuk


----------



## Ady34 (2 Jun 2012)

Good review Carl.
I got a hm tds meter not long back too and it seems like a good bit of kit and like you say very useful when keeping different shrimp species. I got the tds-4tm which has a digital thermometer incorporated too and 3 year warranty, but about £10 more so quite a difference.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

